# Vampire help?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to go as a vampire this year, because my girl is going as a gypsy. I don't want to do the typical black cape and black suit Dracula costume. I want something cool, but spooky looking. I bought color red evil contacts and fangs. I'm not sure what clothes to wear. Any ideas?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

You could try going for the industrial goth look. Lots of leather and silver chains and crosses etc. Or a bit more in keeping with your girlfriend, you could try the victorian style, elegant waist coat, top hat, cane and cloak. Or even try a more modern outfit. No one said vampires have to be old. If you have any good thrift stores in your area, find some retro 80s gear and camp it up a bit.
It could even be as simple as jeans and a t-shirt with a torn and bloody collar for that freshly sired look.
The possibilities are endless when it comes to vampires!
Hope that helps


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Take a look on my site. I might have something.

How much did you pay for your contacts, just curious?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

FE I paid 40 total. I looked on you site for them, but didn't see them. You should carry them.
I'm going to check out your site again to see if I can't finish off the rest of my costume. I always try to give members here my business.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If I don't have it...well, my fault.

though, a super sweet deal on the lenses.
I'm assuming they came in from overseas for that, though not sure.
either way, that's wholesale and a great buy.


----------

